
The History Of Lean Startup - SaintSal
http://www.saintsal.com/2012/12/the-history-of-leanstartup-and-how-to-make-sense-of-it-all/
======
bobinator30
history doesn't move in concrete steps.

people have been running lean start-ups and building products via a customer-
centric approach way before either of these guys put pen to paper.

~~~
SaintSal
Totally. I was trying to explain how the concepts and people fit together, to
give some context to the tools and approaches we have to choose from.

To your point more directly, I'm of the mindset that you can "do Lean Startup"
without explicitly subscribing to it as a methodology. My goal is to help
people understand the underlying concepts to see which approaches make the
most sense for them, and even to the point where they can adapt them and come
up with their own ways.

One of my favourite serial entrepreneurs, Nick Imrie, once told me: "We used
to do Lean Startup. We just called it getting experience."

------
koomerang
Thanks for not creating a shitty infographic!

------
JanKoenig
Pretty good read as always, Sal!

------
Teixi
Steve Blank, Eric Ries and the history of a new way of doing and understanding
entrepreneurship

